# Maestro General



## gekko_kamen

Necesito saber como se puede llamar en Brasil a un maestro general, en la construcción, es aquel obrero que realiza trabajos en general, sin ninguna especialización declarada.
Este maestro general, realiza trabajos de construcción, y puede pintar, instalar cerámicos, "maestriar" en general.
No se como se le puede llamar a esta figura.

Tengo una duda sobre la funcion que tiene un mestre-de-obras en la construcción. Necesito saber como se le llama a aquel obrero o personaje que realiza trabajos de construcción en general, sin una especialidad definida. En Chile se les llama "Maestro General" o simplemente "Maestro" y realizan trabajos para una dueña de casa o para un contratista que los contrata por obra.

Creo que no es la misma función del Mestre-de-obras, quien creo que es un cargo parecido a un capatáz de obras, o jefe de obras, y dirige el trabajo de otros obreros.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Gekko,  
Acredito que o nosso mestre-de-obras corresponda ao que você quer.
Veja a descrição:


> O      mestre-de-obras é o profissional responsável pela fiscalização      e supervisão da obra desde o início até a sua conclusão,      ele deve conhecer todas as etapas da construção, os materiais utilizados      e as funções de cada trabalhador na empreitada. Acompanham a construção      e reforma de prédios, sejam eles comerciais ou residenciais, controlando      o fluxo dos serviços, recebendo e checando materiais e cuidando da qualidade      da obra.


fonte


----------



## gekko_kamen

Estimada Vanda,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Me aclara la duda de la funcion del "mestre-da-obra", que es la misma que tiene este personaje de la construcción en Argentina y Perú, y que en Chile se les llama Jefe de Obra.
Pero necesito saber como se le llama al hombre que va a una casa a realizar una obra menor de construcción, que no tiene una especialidad definida y puede hacer trabajos de gasfitería, albañilería, pintado y reparaciones básicas, que no requieren un conocimiento muy especializado. Además, puede trabajar sólo, o acompañado de un ayudante.

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

gekko_kamen said:


> Necesito saber como se puede llamar en Brasil a un maestro general, en la construcción, es aquel obrero que realiza trabajos en general, sin ninguna especialización declarada.
> Este maestro general, realiza trabajos de construcción, y puede pintar, instalar cerámicos, "maestriar" en general.
> No se como se le puede llamar a esta figura.


Temos no Brasil a figura do *Mestre de Obra*, mas este tem uma função que também se define como *capataz*, ou seja, é o líder de uma turma de trabalhadores da construção. Seria isso ou é um trabalhador comum, sem especialização? Se for este último, poderia ser o *ajudante geral* ou *ajudante de obra*.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Te he dado una respuesta en tu otro post, pero veo que no es lo que tú quieres. Evidentemente hay este tipo de trabajador (acabo de llamar a uno de ellos para hacer una reforma en la oficina) pero no me recuerdo de un nombre especifico para definirlo. En su defecto yo lo llamaría (como muchos hacen) de *faz-tudo*.


----------



## Vanda

Ufa! Depende. Para aquele que mexe com obras, por conta própria ou não, em geral, chamamos de pedreiro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Ufa! Depende. Para aquele que mexe com obras, por conta própria ou não, em geral, chamamos de pedreiro.


O pedreiro faz serviços gerais de paredes, e acabamentos (pisos, paredes, e até pinturas). Mas dificilmente "mexe" com eletricidade e hidráulica (pelo menos de forma confiável).


----------



## gekko_kamen

Entonces, ¿una opción sería identificarlos como "pedreiro/faz-tudo" (sem especialidade)?

Los necesito para identifiacrlos en un cuestionario que se aplicará en Sao Pablo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

gekko_kamen said:


> Entonces, ¿una opción sería identificarlos como "pedreiro/faz-tudo" (sem especialidade)?
> 
> Los necesito para identifiacrlos en un cuestionario que se aplicará en Sao Pablo.



Si es para algo profesional no lo recomiendo. Coloca el contexto para ver como hacemos.


----------



## Mangato

En verdad que me sorprende que hoy con la especialización, todavía existan profesionales capaces de hacer todo, y además sean maestros en cada una de las diferentes materias. Aquí el maestro de obras, es / era el encargado y responsable de ejecutar y supervisar una obra, pero que raramente intervenía de forma manual en los trabajos. Hoy debe ser un titulado (arquitecto técnico) más conocido como aparejador, en colaboración con el encargado de obra, profesional de amplia experiencia.
Tenemos un refrán que hace referencia a esto: 
*Aprendiz de todo, mestro de nada* 

Respecto a aquel trabajador auxiliar de escasa cualificación que hace de todo, pero sin especialidad se conoce en la construcción como* peón de albañil,* 
El peón, prepara argamasa, transporta materiales, desmonta encofrados, pinta, y realiza cualquier trabajo de ayuda para el especialista en cualquier actividad de las que componen la obra.


----------



## gekko_kamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> Si es para algo profesional no lo recomiendo. Coloca el contexto para ver como hacemos.


 

Es un estudio sobre habitos de compra de pintura. Entre los encuestados están los pintores, contratistas en pintura, empresas constructoras y este "maestro".

Queda así, para identificar el segmento al cual se le aplica la encuesta:

PINTORES/ QUE COMPRAM TINTA

*- 1*​
EMPREITEIROS (CONTRATISTAS) PINTURA

*- 2*​
EMPRESAS DE CONSTRUÇÃO 

*- 3*​
PEDREIRO/FAZ-TUDO/SEM ESPECIALIDADE

*- 4*​


----------



## gekko_kamen

Mangato said:


> En verdad que me sorprende que hoy con la especialización, todavía existan profesionales capaces de hacer todo, y además sean maestros en cada una de las diferentes materias. Aquí el maestro de obras, es / era el encargado y responsable de ejecutar y supervisar una obra, pero que raramente intervenía de forma manual en los trabajos. Hoy debe ser un titulado (arquitecto técnico) más conocido como aparejador, en colaboración con el encargado de obra, profesional de amplia experiencia.
> Tenemos un refrán que hace referencia a esto:
> *Aprendiz de todo, mestro de nada*
> 
> Respecto a aquel trabajador auxiliar de escasa cualificación que hace de todo, pero sin especialidad se conoce en la construcción como* peón de albañil,*
> El peón, prepara argamasa, transporta materiales, desmonta encofrados, pinta, y realiza cualquier trabajo de ayuda para el especialista en cualquier actividad de las que componen la obra.


 

Este trabajador que busco es aquel que una ama de casa puede llamar para que arregle un muro, ponga un par de cerámicas, o realice un pintado de algún muro o pared. Más que especializacion, trabajan por sentido común, y al encontrar un trabajo más complejo, no lo realizan.


----------



## Mangato

Entiendo, pero no se como se denomina formalmente. Los conocemos por  "chapuzas", "manitas" o "todo-terreno".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si la pintura es de paredes (muros) yo usaría "pedreiro". Si es de puertas y ventanas, "marceneiro" o "carpinteiro".


----------



## Awdroca-español

gekko_kamen said:


> Necesito saber como se puede llamar en Brasil a un maestro general, en la construcción, es aquel obrero que realiza trabajos en general, sin ninguna especialización declarada.
> Este maestro general, realiza trabajos de construcción, y puede pintar, instalar cerámicos, "maestriar" en general.
> No se como se le puede llamar a esta figura.
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre la funcion que tiene un mestre-de-obras en la construcción. Necesito saber como se le llama a aquel obrero o personaje que realiza trabajos de construcción en general, sin una especialidad definida. En Chile se les llama "Maestro General" o simplemente "Maestro" y realizan trabajos para una dueña de casa o para un contratista que los contrata por obra.
> 
> Creo que no es la misma función del Mestre-de-obras, quien creo que es un cargo parecido a un capatáz de obras, o jefe de obras, y dirige el trabajo de otros obreros.



Já escutei falar em MARIDO DE ALUGUEL. Ele faz todo o tipo de reparo em uma casa.


----------



## Caçamba

Acredito que "faz tudo" seria satisfatório para a ideia de reparos em geral (elétrica, hidráulica, ar condicionado, etc.). Entretanto, quando se trata de construir uma casa "do alicerce ao telhado" seria melhor chamar de pedreiro. Acho que mestre de obras é restrito para o responsável de toda obra, quando a construção é realizada por uma empreiteira ou por vários operários, já aquele trabalhador sem especialização é o servente de pedreiro ou somente servente.


----------

